# Wheel Cleaner



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello :wave:

I fancy changing wheel cleaners.

Ive been using Chemical Guys Diablo for quite some time now, and I fancy a change. I also use Auto Glanz Hoops in my wheel bucket too, but like the idea of spraying a wheel cleaner on the wheels just for that bit extra (if that makes sense)

I do use Auto Smart Smart Wheels for the heavily soiled wheels, so it doesn't need to be the toughest cleaner.

I do clean a fair few other cars, so protecting them isn't an option for me.

But please, do not recommend anything from Autobrite!

Thank you 
Laura


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

massive fan of sonax full effect, its still my to-go/regular cleaner


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

I use valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner, does a good job, smells ok and you can dilute it to make differing concentrations for different levels of cleaning. It can be quite economical if you're only using it on lightly soiled wheels and it gives good coverage and "cling"


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

If you have smartwheels for the tough stuff, and are looking for an alternative to the safe diablo, and are not looking for a bleeding wheel cleaner why not try carchems pH neutral wheel cleaner. I picked up 5l a while back when of offer, and as an ultra safe wheel cleaner, it is very good.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I've recently got some Power Maxed frequent use wheel cleaner and for everyday dirty / lights mucky wheels, works well and doesn't smell too bad either


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

+1 for VP Bilberry great wheel cleaner :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

odk rotate laura with a foaming spray head  great stuff with good dilutions


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Some great recommendations that I would never have thought about trying. List is growing :lol:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have shiny wheels. I used BH Auto wheels to get them really clean and all I've used to maintain them is astonish wheel cleaner, cheap as chips, and I discovered a good spray and polish with CarPlan No1 Supergloss, cheap as chips,keeps them gleaming for ages.

I would say I'll wash my mouth with soap and water at Astonish but it really works well.

Mind you the crux is to get them gleaming first with the BH. which I'll use every few months.

Harry


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Autoglanz Alkalloy diluted from 1:10-1:20 will last you ages and it works well. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

TDG blueberry wheels or autoglanz alkalloy. Both dilutable so very economical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

Angelwax bilberry 5 litres of. Concentrate for about 16 odd pounds I'm sure, just bought my 2nd 5 litre in three years, I also use smart wheels and bilt.hamber auto wheel which is the best I've ever used but only. Use for really dirty brake dust engrained wheels


----------

